# J-2 Hull Mods



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Scratchbuilt NGS scanner and Surface Radar mounts today. Also started to add frames to all hull openings


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

hey duct man!
can you list the modifications you have done so far??


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

This will be the most detailed J2 ever built when finished. It is a thrill to see it coming together!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Absolutely amazing work......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

nice work, for me i would be scared to death my exacto would slip while scribing the hatch to open it up. SLICE !!!!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> Scratchbuilt NGS scanner and Surface Radar mounts today. Also started to add frames to all hull openings


Great! What are you making these out of? And how did you make the frame around the porthole?

--H


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

You are one sick puppy, Duct! I mean that in a good way 

Those are looking super - and I thought your previous work looked amazing. This is going to be one fantastic model!


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Great work.:thumbsup: I had a feeling you were gonna put the NGS scanner up there. Your really tricking the ship out. Love it. Did a great job of creating the radar. I dont believe we saw that in the show, correct?

Is the base of the radar made out of the top of a small spray can??


----------



## fendbacker (Dec 11, 2009)

i think the radar was visible in the episode "visit to a hostile plant" season three


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

fendbacker said:


> i think the radar was visible in the episode "visit to a hostile plant" season three


I do rememeber the scanner but not the radar. The scanner was the piece of hardware John worked on I think the first season.Correct??(just above the hatch.) Duct has also build the radar in the back of the ship where the larger access hole is. I dont remember it in the third season. Was someone working on it in an ep, was it viewed from a longshot of the ship in space?


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

Excellent work!!!!
That's what I call bringing it up a notch.
Are they removable?...


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Don't take this the rong wae....but....Unless your pod Doors open, why add a frame that didn't exist? 

Your crash doors and main door sliding are prolly above my experience level BTW. 
Your EVA cable connects by the door push buttons is a superb touch too. I can't WAIT to see your landing gear treatment.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Dar said:


> I do rememeber the scanner but not the radar. The scanner was the piece of hardware John worked on I think the first season.Correct??(just above the hatch.) Duct has also build the radar in the back of the ship where the larger access hole is. I dont remember it in the third season. Was someone working on it?


John Robinson went up on the roof to fix the scanner in the 2nd episode. The other piece was seen on the full-scale mockup in Hostile Planet. That much I remember!

--Henry


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

g_xii said:


> John Robinson went up on the roof to fix the scanner in the 2nd episode. The other piece was seen on the full-scale mockup in Hostile Planet. That much I remember!
> 
> --Henry


I will have to look at the episode.Dang surprised i missed it. I have seen Hostile planet several times.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*AWESOME WORK MY FRIEND, AWESOME WORK INDEED!!!!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Dar said:


> I will have to look at the episode.Dang surprised i missed it. I have seen Hostile planet several times.


Pics!

--Henry


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Henery. I cant believe I missed that. The radar is huge in comparison to the badly scaled full scale mockup.:lol:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Dar said:


> Thanks Henery. I cant believe I missed that. The radar is huge in comparison to the badly scaled full scale mockup.:lol:


I know!

--H


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Okay, guys it took me the better part of this afternoon to make the list, but here it is :
the final complete list of mods.

Ductapeforever’s
Jupiter 2 Series Spacecraft Modifications

Astrogator
1. Cut wedge from Astrogator body and base.
2. Cut fingerholes in Astrogator body
3. Scratchbuilt stool for Astrogator (using wedge cut from base)
4. Added trim strips to the upper Astrogator surface
5. Added ‘General Electric’ logo decal to Astrogator Ring surface
6. Added spiral decal to gyro top in Astrogator

Station One (Communications Station and Airlock)
7. Cut door from interior airlock bulkhead
8. Rebuilt Airlock doorframe
9. Added strips of Evergreen to door to replace material lost when 
door was cut from bulkhead.
10. Added missing bulkhead to complete full airlock
11. Added tracks made from Evergreen ‘c’ channel for doorslides
12. Scratchbuilt airlock inner controls panel
13. Duplicated decal for airlock controls, Cut out viewscreen 
above Communications Station.
14. Scratchbuilt valve and pipe assembly inside airlock
15. Cut Airlock door from Outer Hull and replaced material lost 
with Evergreen strip
16. Opened window in Airlock door, Printed graphics for 
Communications Viewscreen on clear acetate, added light to 
viewscreen
17. Rebuilt tether attachments and airlock controls on outer hull
18. Added new Fire extinguisher to inside of airlock
19. Added tracks to inside of outer hull for sliding main airlock 
door, discarded decals for side of Communications Station 
drilled out these details in side console.

Station Two (Electronics Bay)
20. Added pull handles to equipment panels above electronics bay
21. Added pull handles to equipment panel above Vector recorder
22. Added swivel mount to navigational gyro assembly to allow 
free movement
23. Added clear acetate between bulkhead and tape recorder insert
24. Added microphone and cord to Vector recorder

Station Three (Utility Room Bulkhead)
25. Rebuilt Cabin Pressure control panel
26. Scratchbuilt wall mounts for Emergency Oxygen Bottles
27. Cut door from bulkhead
28. Replaced material lost when cutting door
29. Scratchbuilt lower Ladderwell and fifth step
30. Added ‘c’ channel tracks for sliding door
31. Added bulkheads for utility room interior
32. Added bulletin board and star chart print
33. Added Fire Extinguisher

Station Four (Elevator )
34. Drilled out ends of tubes in cage frame
35. Hollowed out Elevator control upright and scratchbuilt slide 
lever
36. Added control lights to upright
37. Added ‘L’ brackets to enhance elevator track
38. Cut door from bulkhead
39. Replaced material lost when cutting door
40. Added ‘c’ channel tracks vertically for slideing door (Door on 
series opened two ways, in season 1-2 it opened inward hinged 
on the right, in season 3 it slid upward )
41. Scratchbuilt airlock interior
42. Scratchbuilt angled extensions for rear of Spacepod
43. Scratchbuilt Spacepod door
44. Added black bumpers to bulkhead walls
45. Scratchbuilt airlock controls
46. Added Fire Extinguisher

Stations Five, Six, and Seven (Stasis Tubes)
47. Drilled stasis regulators for added wireing
48. Added Vinyl panels to rear lower one third of stasis tubes using 
silver Monocoat aircraft trim
49. Painted rear of clear Magna Panels Model Master 
Turquoise # 2965

Station Eight (Flight Deck)
50. Scratchbuilt new Tripod control
51. Added Microphone and cord

Outer Hull
52. Added frames to all hull openings
53. Drilled out and enhanced thrusters
54. Fabricated working Collision Shields for main viewport
55. Added tracks for Collision Shields
56. Added EVA equipment locker to right gearwell bulkhead
starboard central gear strut
57. Scratchbuilt NGS Scanner antenna
58. Scratchbuilt Main Surface Radar antenna
59. Added olio sleeves to gear struts

Note: Kit Fire extinguishers were not used in favor of larger 
bottles purchased separately


...unless something extraordinary happens, this is all the mods I intend to do to the ship itself. I will make a whole bunch of assesories.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The NGS Scanner and Surface Radar antennas are removable. The Pod Bay door in the main hull slides open for access to the battery compartment, and switches. I did the same thing on my Polar Lights kit, I couldn't think of a better place to hide the batterys for the lighting and still maintain kit integrity.


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

I think Duct should win the "Most Scratch Built Items to a Single Model" award


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> The NGS Scanner and Surface Radar antennas are removable. The Pod Bay door in the main hull slides open for access to the battery compartment, and switches. I did the same thing on my Polar Lights kit, I couldn't think of a better place to hide the batterys for the lighting and still maintain kit integrity.



Good idea. That is some list. Excellent job. I'll bet your PL kit rocks too.





Rl3058 said:


> I think Duct should win the "Most Scratch Built Items to a Single Model" award


No doubt.:lol: I have a feeling hes not going to have much problem winning another award for this work. The thing has all the bells and whistles anyone would want.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

...I would like to thank the Academy, my mom. Frank, Dave, Gary, and all Team Moebius, for produceing my dream kit . Ron Gross for the beautiful artwork, but most of all my Hobbytalk family for the many wonderful ideas I so shamelessly stole and made my own.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The kudos are well deserved.



Sally Field said:


> You like me! You really like me!


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> Okay, guys it took me the better part of this afternoon to make the list, but here it is :
> the final complete list of mods.
> 
> Ductapeforever’s
> ...


and you have pictures to prove all this???

SHAZAM!!!!!

did you pre-plan all this or are you winging it??


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

John, I had this ship built eight or nine times in my mind seven months before I had a kit in my hands. I wing most of my builds, fixing things as I go along until I'm satisfied. I have built the Polar Lights kit many times , so I had an idea what I wanted to do.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Let's give a hand of applause to the amazing DUCKY.Now there is a quack that is truly devoted to his hobby.Just when you thought there were no surprises left,another modeler comes shining through.:thumbsup:


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Y3a said:


> Don't take this the rong wae....but....Unless your pod Doors open, why add a frame that didn't exist?
> 
> Your crash doors and main door sliding are prolly above my experience level BTW.
> Your EVA cable connects by the door push buttons is a superb touch too. I can't WAIT to see your landing gear treatment.


The edit button works wonders on posts with your kind of problems. Don't hesitate to use it.


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

And the award for Most Inspirational goes to...


You rock, Ducky!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Ductapeforever said:


> ...59. Added olio sleeves to gear struts...


I give up. What's that?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Pressurized Hydrolic 'olio' on gear main support strut. These are found on many aircraft landing gear around the world. It may not be screen accurate, but I like the look. When painted and weathered it will feature hydrolic fluid leaks on the strut.


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

For me, these may be the most important threads of all. I wouldn't know where to begin to make my dream Jupiter 2. I thank you, Ductapeforever, for listing and posting pictures for everything you are doing to make _the_ ultimate J2. It is invaluable! I know I don't have near the talent or experience to do all of these modifications, but maybe I can try some of them.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Herb, how are you going to see all of your work on the inside? Leave the saucer halves loose? Just what can be seen through the door and windows, or just photos before it is sealed?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Lloyd,
The hulls will be left loose. The ship will be lighted to facilitate viewing and a Digital photo frame will feature stills from construction to completion.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Absolutely FANTASTIC work!!! Love all the detailing, and the sliding doors and blast covers for the windows are PERFECT. Curious as to how you've set up the sliding door for the pod bay; is that a single sliding piece? Two? Segmented???


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

One piece Battery Compartment / Pod Bay Door. I had to cut away some obstructions on the inside of the hull half to make room to slide the door one direction.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry guys, I just can't leave well enough alone. B-9 and Jet Pack. Central Dome Radar.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> Sorry guys, I just can't leave well enogh alone. B-9 and Jet Pack. Central Dome Radar.


Simply amazing........:thumbsup: I just love seeing the work you do.......
Don't stop now......


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*Again,*


*AMAZING WORK MY FRIEND!:thumbsup:*


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice work keep it up. You need to post all your pics also on Flickr for all to see with your guid. They are amazing. Great job.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm doing a whole 'Bonus' chapter to be added later with pics from my build.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Here's a detail for all you rivet counters ! These electrical conduits can be seen throughout the series in various episodes, but are very noticeable in the first 15 minutes of 'Reluctant Stowaway'. Thanks to our fellow member Jeff King for catching this one!


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks duck for that shout out i`am sure to find some other interesting little tidbits Jeff king


----------



## kimba32003 (Dec 17, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> ...I would like to thank the Academy, my mom. Frank, Dave, Gary, and all Team Moebius, for produceing my dream kit . Ron Gross for the beautiful artwork, but most of all my Hobbytalk family for the many wonderful ideas I so shamelessly stole and made my own.


Excellent work Ductape, and funny speech for your award !!:tongue: You could name your "hero" model OSCAR....very befitting !! :hat:
Perhaps you could do an audio commentary with video and put it on Youtube for us all to revel in your brilliant handywork ? It's fine to see the pics, but to see all the bells and whistles move, retract, emerge and light up the way you've intended would be a blast for all us followers of your amazing model !

Hats off to you Sir !
Cheers and accolades from DownUnder
Wayne


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm actually waiting to see if the guys are successful making retractable landing gear while not having to gut the interior, that's about all I haven't done to my kit. Brass bowling balls wouldn't give me the courage to even go near that. Gotta get to bed, early flight out tomorrow morning...


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Ductapeforever said:


> Here's a detail for all you rivet counters ! These electrical conduits can be seen throughout the series in various episodes, but are very noticeable in the first 15 minutes of 'Reluctant Stowaway'. Thanks to our fellow member Jeff King for catching this one!


Can't believe none of us picked up on that before.Not that it matters, but are we sure these are for wiring and such? Could they have supplied fresh O2 to the actors in the tubes? There was a lot of smoke blowing around the set when those scenes were filmed.If anyone gets to meet any of the cast, we should ask these questions, if nothing else than to satisfy curiosity. It's been so long ago, I have to wonder what Marta, Bill or Angela remember about those early days.One thing I have to marvel at was Mark Goddard's complete faith in Jonathan Harris when Smith blasted open West's freezing tube. Goddard fell stiffly out of the tube, and relied on Harris to catch him. If Harris had missed or stumbled, Goddard would have ended up smacking the floor of the set!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice catch, Duct! I thought those things were specific to the G12 but I checked Stowaway and they are clearly in a scene with Smith and Don on the floor. I suspect they covered something like a long bicycle chain that opened and closed the freezing tubes.
Duct, I'm curious: the J2 is divided into 1/8s. The crash shields then have to be a bit more than a 1/16 of the circumference of the hull. On my previous 1/24, to get the crash shields to retract fully, I had to move the porthole closer to the hatch so they wouldn't cover the glass. Did you have to do that on the Moebius kit?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Way to go,Herb! I really like the Jet pack, and the added details to the dome radar. 
I am looking forward to what you are going to do next. With all of the equipment in the Guide to build from, you might need a bigger ship if you do them all.LOL!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

starseeker said:


> Nice catch, Duct! I thought those things were specific to the G12 but I checked Stowaway and they are clearly in a scene with Smith and Don on the floor. I suspect they covered something like a long bicycle chain that opened and closed the freezing tubes.
> Duct, I'm curious: the J2 is divided into 1/8s. The crash shields then have to be a bit more than a 1/16 of the circumference of the hull. On my previous 1/24, to get the crash shields to retract fully, I had to move the porthole closer to the hatch so they wouldn't cover the glass. Did you have to do that on the Moebius kit?


I had the same problem, the crash shutters do not close all the way. But I like the look of the overhang.

Herb


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Duct
We know that you cut the outer hatch of the airlock to make it slide (with some arrangements). Although this may have been a hard work, at least solved the problem of giving to the hatch that particular curvature of the hull. What I would like to know is: what did you do to give the to shields of the main window this very special curvature, both vertically and horizontally?
Thanks


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The crash shutters have just a slight bend to the plates vertically, had the area to cover been any wider, the individual doors would have had to taper right and left horizontally. I had no trouble in this area. Any of you wishing to replicate the distinctive dryer type hoses from the stasis magna panels to the field buffers can wrap several passes of nylon thread around the top of the assemblies glue in place and paint as normal. As for accuracy, I'll admit it's questionable...but It looks Awsome!


----------

